# TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper error 1075



## jerrychrist (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have windows xp and the latest updates.

I recently had the AV Security Suite virus and ran a boot time scan with avast, deleted some things, now the internet will not connect.

I was able to fix the 1075 error for DCHP and start the process but now I get the 1075 error for TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper and Network Location Awareness.

How do I go about starting these services?

I saw something about deleting winsock registries and restarting the computer, and reinstalling the TCP/IP something? It was not a very detailed explanation.

Does this sound like what I should go thru? Can someone be a little more descriptive on this process?

Thanks in advance,

*edit
I forgot to mention, here are the dependencies for each service:

TCP/IP Netbios helper:
NetBT
+TCP/IP Protocol Driver
++IPSEC driver 

and 

Network Location Awareness:
TCP/IP Protocol Driver
+IPSEC driver 

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this helps: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/915162


----------



## jerrychrist (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes that's exactly the site I used to fix the DCHP error. That is started and I think working fine, it's the other two processes I'm unable to start.

Any advise on those?

Thanks,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check their dependencies and see why they don't start. When you get to the end of the chain, what is the error that prevents that service from starting?


----------



## jerrychrist (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey John,

I'm not if I'm answering your question correctly, but when I go into the TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper properties, then go to the dependencies tab, there are three things in the chain:

NetBT then when I expand that;
TCP/IP Protocol Driver;
IPSEC driver

In the window under that, that is headed with "The following system components depend on this service"

It is grayed out and just says <No Dependencies>

That is true for all three steps in the chain.

Not sure if this is normal or has anything to do with it, but on the second tab "Log on"

"This account" button is clicked, it has some password and confirmed password in it, any chance "Local System account" should be selected? And if so, should "Allow service to interact with desktop" be checked?

This is the same case with Network Location Awareness (NLA) except has the following chain:

TCP/IP Protocol Driver;
IPSEC driver

Again, there box under that is grayed out and says <No Dependencies>

The difference with these properties is "Local System account" is selected.

Please let me know if I am not answering your question correctly.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you look at the DHCP client, you see services that it depends on. Next you check those services and see if they're started. In your example, you then go and check the dependent services and see if they're running, If not, see what is causing them to fail.


----------



## jerrychrist (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey johnwill,

Well, the DHCP client is started as mentioned, it has no dependencies.

I listed the dependencies of the other two in the above post, but I don't know how to check to see why they failed, unless you mean the, "1075 error: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion." That is the same error for both of the services that will not start.

Thanks,


----------



## jerrychrist (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry, I think I understand what you're asking.

I don't see a service for NetBT or TCP/IP Protocol Driver, however, the IPSEC driver will not start because:

"Could not start the IPSEC Services service on Local Computer. Error 10050: A socket operation encountered a dead network."

Thanks,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jerrychrist (Jun 10, 2010)

I get the same errors when trying this. I'm beginning to think a reformat is the only option. Any other tips to try to avoid this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try SFC: SFC Tutorial


----------

